# Star Rating Dropping.....



## TaylorD (May 23, 2015)

I have been doing Uber for a month and having trouble keeping my star level at a decent level. After one bad experience with a customer on my first day my rating went from a 5 to a 4. However after driving for a bit I was able to push my rating up to a 4.6. The problem is last night I went from a 4.6 to a 4.3 and I am not sure why. My car was clean and I had great conversations with the people that were in my car. I even had people say how clean the car was for a 2 year old car. I have read that staying away from college kids is the way to get your rating up. But the problem is where I live with the bars and all, its a college community. If anyone has tips that would be great. I really want to continue this but its irritating getting low ratings when you feel like your doing everything right.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

you’re spot-on about the college kids, unfortunately. They’re temporarily embarrassed millionaires, many of them. But with tiny checkbooks and tech grandiose visions of the world. Anyone who hasn’t yet worked for an actual company like their life depended on it, doesn’t yet know what a labor-dependant mess the world actually is.

so their expectations are quite a lot higher than those of working people, and you get pretty poorly compensated for this difference. Prejudice is a nasty thing, but if a bear just keeps attacking me and breaking into my shed to steal my pork bellies, I am going to stop trusting bears.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

MMMmmmMMM pork bellies!


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea, I don't know what the deal is with the rating either lately. 
I have been getting very few requests lately and when I do get rides, everyone leaves my car happy with the service. In the last 24 hours, I've even had two pax get out of my car exclaiming "FIVE STAR RATING FOR YOU! YOU'RE AN AWESOME DRIVER AND THANK YOU SO MUCH!!" but yet I wake up this morning to find that my rating for the last 24 hour period is a 3! A ****ing 3!?!? Impossible! 
And my rating for the last 7 days is a 4.5! 
This has nothing to do with me and it has everything to do with the fact that I won't hesitate to email support and complain about issues I'm having.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Also, in my last weekly update - it said out of the 12 riders that rated - 10 of them rated me 5 stars. 
Every weekly updated, 98% of my ratings have been 5 stars. 
But yet my rating keeps dropping. This is total ****ing bullshit


----------



## Atlduck2008 (May 12, 2015)

Mine was a 5 dropped down and has been going up .1 at a time


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

TaylorD This feedback I got hits homes. Also I suggest the following.
1. Pax like to see you move soon after accepting request
2. Be on time to pick up
3. Greet them by name with a smile
4. Confirm destination & tell them you know exactly where it is & ask if they have a preferred route
5. Drive safely, no sudden stops, no quick accelerations, stop at all yellow lights, no speeding & always use signals
6. Tell them you are almost at destination, make sure you have everything
7. Pull off the road always let them out on the proper side of the road
You are entrusted with their lives, so drive as a pro and that you are concerned about getting them to point B in a pleasurable/safety way.
Lastly, stay away from the young college crowd and the late night drunks until you recover on your ratings.
Ps I know it shows my name but I don't care!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Those businesses better be paying you for handing out their take out menus.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MrPlow said:


> Yea, I don't know what the deal is with the rating either lately.
> I have been getting very few requests lately and when I do get rides, everyone leaves my car happy with the service. In the last 24 hours, I've even had two pax get out of my car exclaiming "FIVE STAR RATING FOR YOU! YOU'RE AN AWESOME DRIVER AND THANK YOU SO MUCH!!" but yet I wake up this morning to find that my rating for the last 24 hour period is a 3! A ****ing 3!?!? Impossible!
> And my rating for the last 7 days is a 4.5!
> This has nothing to do with me and it has everything to do with the fact that I won't hesitate to email support and complain about issues I'm having.


Aha! I knew I'm not alone in this! Same thing happening. Hopefully system bug, like the time when everyone was having 4.82 on the app.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

http://www.theage.com.au/photogalle...-24-2015-20150523-gh88bk.html?selectedImage=0


----------



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in the same boat...I was good at keeping a 4.92-4.87 rating which would go up and down but never below 4.87, suddenly my rating has gone on a free fall and am now at 4.79...I noticed this happen since Uber recently had the technical issues where recent trips were not showing up. I really hope it's a bug because otherwise I see myself in trouble of reaching the 4.6 termination mark.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Chubbies are all over the net spreading fear about ratings and terminations. Relax.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

My rating (+6 months now) consistently wavers between 4.7 - 4.8, but I have noticed a few things:

1. Pax are becoming ruder, more demanding, and more prone to dole out low ratings.
2. The pax that smile big and say things like "5 stars for you!" are often the ones giving low ratings (I can tell when I've done a shift with only a few fares)
3. College students will usually give low ratings, most especially if you have to be "daddy" with them as they act up in the car, or if you don't have their music or blast it for them.
4. No matter how lovely my shift has been, even when every single one of my rides was full of smiles and laughter, almost EVERY time there is a mysterious ding where someone bangs me with a low rating. That accounts for the "you had 39 rides, out of which 35 were 5 stars but your overall rating is BELOW AVERAGE".

At a certain point you realize that all you can do is your best, try to be professional as often as possible, know that sometimes you're not going to be a 5 star driver (and you might still get a 5) and sometimes you're going to be a 10 star driver (and get a 1). Its a subjective rating system. In other words: BULLSHIT.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> TaylorD This feedback I got hits homes. Also I suggest the following.
> 
> You are entrusted with their lives, so drive as a pro and that you are concerned about getting them to point B in a pleasurable/safety way.
> Lastly, stay away from the young college crowd and the late night drunks until you recover on your ratings.
> Ps I know it shows my name but I don't care!


Coupons?
Menus?
Sanitation? 
Wow, u going all out to get those 5 stars
Be carefule with those coupons though, a dum pax will say they are Lyft coupons and you are done


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

IF YOU DRIVE DRUNKS ! YOUR RATING WILL FALL !


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> IF YOU DRIVE DRUNKS ! YOUR RATING WILL FALL !


let me see the list here, you cant drive drunks, nor college kids , trashy folks, ghetto folks, young females, Asians, indians, frat boys and brahs, pissy women over 30 who critic every turn, lesbian butches that hate men and no snotty upiddy crowd.

well who the F do i give a ride to then? I dream of a ridesharing with no rating, only a report button for issues. then i can tell all these punters where to shove it!!!


----------



## MarinaInMA (May 28, 2015)

Glad to see this thread as I'm another new driver whose star rating is dropping. Had a great night last night, but see this morning that things went further south. Very frustrating! I don't really care except that it can mess up what rides I am offered, right?

I read through the list of suggestions, and think I'm doing a great job with the driving - on time, safe driver, etc, but it's hard to know what's bugging pax if I don't see each rating.​


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MarinaInMA said:


> Glad to see this thread as I'm another new driver whose star rating is dropping. Had a great night last night, but see this morning that things went further south. Very frustrating! I don't really care except that it can mess up what rides I am offered, right?
> 
> I read through the list of suggestions, and think I'm doing a great job with the driving - on time, safe driver, etc, but it's hard to know what's bugging pax if I don't see each rating.​


 the main issue i found is that Pax think 4 is a good job and 5 stars is for above and beyond,lets say rocking to their tunes loudly via aux cable or 3 drop offs or using your charger. they think 5 stars is for something special.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

YUP most folks think 4 stars is a good job..I did before driving for UBER!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

4 stars IS good! But according to uber that's a failing grade. Their app should then be deleted from the App Store!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

MarinaInMA said:


> Glad to see this thread as I'm another new driver whose star rating is dropping. Had a great night last night, but see this morning that things went further south. Very frustrating! I don't really care except that it can mess up what rides I am offered, right?
> 
> I read through the list of suggestions, and think I'm doing a great job with the driving - on time, safe driver, etc, but it's hard to know what's bugging pax if I don't see each rating.​


dont worry too much if you're a new driver, the more rides you do, the less one poor rating will affect you. Also, i dont think your rating affects which rides you are offered. Bear in mind , as a female driver i used to get cancelled on quite a bit. Some people just dont like female drivers. I wouldnt have thought it in this day and age, but its true. Whatever happens , unless your life depends on uber, try not to stress about it. Its just not worth it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> IF YOU DRIVE DRUNKS ! YOUR RATING WILL FALL !


Sometimes even answering the question "where are you from?" and "are you xxxxx?" may get you a 1 star.

Ratings are extremely subjective.

People rate you for things other than what is happening in the car.

Now that most riders know that they are also rated by drivers and want to learn their rating, they always send a big profanity to the driver who might have rated them less than 5 stars even if they see they are at 4.9!
They scream in shock to express how come they are not a 5 star rider!

A lot of star ratings are retributions to surge prices or things like the driver appears to be taking a funny and stupid path to pick up etc... We are under the microscope and we get low ratings many times when we don't deserve it.

I have always rated my riders fairly. I have always sent a follow up email for all my 1 star riders to express what they did so it goes into their records. Uber has to request from every rider who rates a driver 1 star to express what caused the rating to be that low. n case there is something to be changed and improved, this needs to be asked and provided to drivers anonymously.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> the main issue i found is that Pax think 4 is a good job and 5 stars is for above and beyond,lets say rocking to their tunes loudly via aux cable or 3 drop offs or using your charger. they think 5 stars is for something special.


Yes, this is on point. And in the REAL world, that is exactly how a 5 star rating system works. This is another Uber Illusion: the 5 star rating system is really a Pass/Fail system for drivers. The pax don't know that, and if in fact they did know that, many of them would not be responsible with that much power.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Some of the passengers know their ratings. Since their rating is probably lower than yours, they are going to take you down a few notches 

I had a passenger state, your ratin is so high. How is that. I simply stated I have many regulars that I drive weekly. The rating system is based on the last 500 rides. So your rating for me will drop off in 3 weeks. So unless you take 500 rides in three weeks, the rating I give you is going to stick around a bit longer than the one you give me since I do this daily. 

They also ask, can I tell what they rate me. I tell them yes. And we are allowed to go back and change a passengers rating if we want. 

Currently holding a 4.91

My passive aggressive technique is don't **** with me, I will hit you with the same thing you hit me with. 

Also, I have had the same thing were a passenger gets out and tells me 5* and I check my one day and it takes a major hit. 

I email uber and change it to a 1*. Said I made an error on the rank. 

Many of the passengers are kids that get tweeked coz the cars doesn't get there fast enough for their broke asses

If ou want to figure out who ****ed over your ranking. Watch your one day change. After a ride is 24 hours old it comes off the one day. So if you watch the change on your one day after the trip expires 24 hours you will be able to identify the ride that screwed you over and you can email uber to change that passengers rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 4 stars IS good! But according to uber that's a failing grade. Their app should then be deleted from the App Store!


my idea of making a 4 not count against a driver or Pax is the best easiest solution to this rating issue.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When I first signed on with Uber, it was Uber Taxi in February, 2013, which was when it appeared in Washington. At that time, Uber was doing a very good job of edge-uh-mah-kayting its users. It used to tell the user that if there was no problem, give the driver his five stars. Uber told us drivers the same about the passengers.

Something has happened since then. As other posters have correctly indicated, the average Uber user thinks that four stars is pretty good and you get five only if you scrape, bow, kowtow and have a wet bar in your back seat.

Uber needs to go back to educating its users.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Well I'm glad we are all going down together like a bag of flaming turd! Since I only drive surge and it's heavy traffic around here I was surprised to be above 4.8. Getting close to that 4.8 means squeaky bum time. Maybe I should do a wash and vac tomorrow......nahhhhh.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Currently at 4.52. Fluctuated between 4.54 and 4.52 about two times. I have about 25 trips down excluding cancels. I have yet to make any serious mistakes or missed turns.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^It has been my experience that, especially with UberX, Uber Management does understand that it may take you a minute to get used to the whole thing and that you may receive ratings that are somewhat less than ideal in your first several weeks. While I have had low ratings from specific customers, overall, mine were alwys pretty good from both UberX and Uber Taxi users, but I have been driving for a number of years, so I do know where I am going.


----------

